# Bear hunt Report



## Al33 (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, our scheduled early Friday morning departure turned into a late afternoon one but we managed to get there. Ta-ton-ka, threeleggedpygmy, onewhowipeswithsleeves and myself all road up together and we were loaded to the hilt with gear. I had a great time with the gang of at least 15 and as of today at Noon no one had taken a bear but a few were seen. Only Crossbreed remains and will hunt tomorrow and maybe even Tuesday.

The wind howled all weekend which I suspect kept the game hunkered down for the most part. I kept climbing to the ridge tops only to find them too thick to hunt. I didn't bother hunting this morning opting to just break camp and get things loaded up while Ta-ton-ka, pygmy, and no-sleeves went back out, mainly to retrieve Ta-ton-ka's cell phone he left on a mountain top.

I got to watch Hunter Young (Dana's 6 year old grandson) shoot his bow and the young man can shoot good too! Had a lot of fun with both Hunter and his little brother Griffin, as did several of the other guys there.

I will be sharing a few photo's both in this post and subsequent posts. Many of my campfire shots didn't turn out too well because the smoke put things out of focus.

To each and everyone who attended it was my pleasure meeting you and/or seeing you again.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 12, 2008)

More:


----------



## Al33 (Oct 12, 2008)

This is what I kept running into:


----------



## Al33 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hunting the mountains can be tough, especially on the kids.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 12, 2008)

Other hunters not found in any of my photo's were: Patty Young (Dana's bride), Craig Young (Dana's son), pnome, and New Moon. I hope I haven't missed anyone.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 12, 2008)

great shots wish I had been there


----------



## newmoon (Oct 12, 2008)

Just wanted to say it was great meeting everyone, I had a great time and look forward to next year. It was more like a family reunion that meeting a bunch of people you know from behind a key board. Dana derserves a big pat on the back for going to all the trouble trying to put such a big groop  on a good spot. And those grandsons were a hoot to be around never a boring moment real boys being boys.   thanks fellows for taking in a stranger at short notice.        newmoon


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 12, 2008)

*Nice Hair!*

Nice hair, A. J. 
I just don't understand some people, just because you're hunting does it mean you can abandon your personal hygiene habits?
I was walking a trail with Pigmy this morning and I suddenly smelled something awful. I remembered Dana's advice that if you smell something between a skunk and a wet dog, a bear is nearby. I stopped to tell Pigmy we were on a bear when I realized the wind had shifted and it was Pigmy's last nights dinner (chilli) I smelled

Something you're glad you DID NOT see. Al33 re-proving Sir Isaac Newton's theory on gravity. Just how far did your TP roll down the hill while your pants were down around your ankles, Al? 

That was some tough and unforgiving terrain. I now understand why bears make slides down those "hills". If I had to hunt those mountains everyday, I'd be as fit as a marathon runner. 

To quote Newmoon, "It was more like a family reunion that meeting a bunch of people you know from behind a key board." Amen to that preacher.  Thanks again to Marlin 444 for getting this together and for Dana Young in giving us a bear hunting crash course and the confidence to get out there and hunt. 

Great to see Pnome again and to meet all the brothers out there at our campfire that I didn't know I had. Can't wait til next year


----------



## crossbreed (Oct 12, 2008)

it was great to meet ya'll. wish we could of got a bear but I had a great time anyway!!!!
p.s. ta-ton-ka chips chilly will hurt a grown man!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey All:

This was my Son in Laws first experience in the woods, I could not ask for a greater group of folks to break him in with! 

I am thankful for opportunity to share my love of the outdoors with someone else who is very important in my life.

I look forward to the next time we can do this. 

Happy Hunting the rest of the Deer Season!

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 13, 2008)

I was great to meet up with you all and have the great time that we had.  Maybe next year we will bag something.  Tatonka Chips brought some great venison chili... I think Ron's "arse" is prolly still burning!  Ron brought some happening venison backstraps.  Dana put us on some good bear sign and practically brought one right to my tent (thanks again, Dana).  Warning to all, if you ever go hunting/camping with Dana, make sure you put up a perimeter alarm around your tent.  Al33 taught me to shoot a long bow left handed.  I am a natural lefty but use and have only ever used a right hand compound bow.  Think I will be looking for a lefty bow soon.  The North Georgia Mountains are beautiful but difficult to hunt.  Here are some photos of the festivities.

Dana breaking a sweat on our scouting trip from several weeks ago, we worked hard to find some bear sign.  This man knows his bear stuff.  Learned more from him about hunting bear in one day than I have learned in 19 years of reading books and surfing the web






Snapped a photo of Al snapping photos of his own.





There was a lot of shooting going on, but it wasn't at bears.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks like you guys had fun
but this picture right here





Just shows how Dana was putting out the fertilizer, shoot I bet them grand younguns of his grew 4" while they were there

and this picture here




Thats usually how Dana is when we are doing foodplots


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks like a good time!


----------



## k_g_b (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been afraid I would have to work the whole time we were planning this, instead I didn't work at all last week and couldn't afford to go. Atleast I will be up there next weekend. Sorry I couldn't make it, it looks like yall had fun.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 13, 2008)

It was a great time for all.  It was a pleasure meeting members I have not meet before,  and poking fun at the ones I already new.

 We did have a musical number that was played some time during the night( after the chill started working). 

  No bears killed,  but a lot of quality time in the woods. 

 Thank you everybody for a memorable time.


----------



## Onewhowipeswithsleeve- (Oct 13, 2008)

*North Bear Hunt*

Had a great time with eveyone.  The nightmares of the headless squirl will forever haunt me.     Good luck to everyone with the rest of the season.  Oh yea special thanks to the DNR that gave me and al a ride back to camp camp till it hurts. Stay away from TC`s chilly.


----------



## LongKnife (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey guys, wanted to make an account here and thank everyone for allowing the noob to tag along. I had a great time and it was good meeting all of you.


----------



## pnome (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, certainly a great time and great to meet everyone.  

Watch out for Ta-ton-ka chips' afterburner chilli!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey All - 

LongKnife (Chad) is now a MOT (Member of the Tribe, where is that Moyle?) here on Woody's!

Now if I could just keep him from putting his hands on my Daughter and talking to me about it (insert fingers in ear and say - La, La, La, La...)

Here are the pics that Vin (dertiedawg) took... He had some issues posting, heck I had issues too -  so I popped them in through Photobucket... Then got some advice from Pnome (Gnome?)

New Moon and Pnome






The Man, the Myth and the Legend - Dana Young!






Dana, Patty (Dana's Wife), Hunter and Griffin (Dana's two grandsons)






threeleggedpigmy, Marlin_444 and LongKnife 






Motley Cru...  Al33 taking a Puppy Nap...






Al33 after the Puppy Nap






Thanks Vin...  It was a Good Time!


----------



## LongKnife (Oct 13, 2008)

Poor Ron, you'll just have to learn to love it!


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 13, 2008)

LongKnife said:


> Hey guys, wanted to make an account here and thank everyone for allowing the noob to tag along. I had a great time and it was good meeting all of you.


Hey LongKnife,  I guess it stuck huh, cool.  Welcome to the forum.
Vin


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 13, 2008)

LongKnife said:


> Poor Ron, you'll just have to learn to love it!



Not a problem...  Just do me a favor... Ask me for advice on every other topic except that one...  We all know you are a X-Spert on that topic already

La, La, La, La...  I love yah Son in Law!

Ron


----------



## pnome (Oct 13, 2008)

Ron,

Those pictures are kinda small don't ya think?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 13, 2008)

pnome said:


> Ron,
> 
> Those pictures are kinda small don't ya think?



Yep, you are right... Fixed!  Wish I was Super Techy instead of Super Tacky... 

Ron


----------



## pnome (Oct 13, 2008)

Here are mine copied from the other thread..

Camp on Friday night,  Al is regaling the crowd with a tail of his hunting prowess..






Another of camp...




That's Ron (Marlin_444), AJ (threeleggedpigmy), Vin (dertiedawg), all standing in back left to right.  And Al (AL33) and John (Ta-ton-ka chips) seated.

Nice fire to sit over and tell tall tales...


----------



## crossbreed (Oct 13, 2008)

dana you said you wanted a screen name for the gon. so as I sat in the woods I came up with one!     (PAPA BEAR)


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 14, 2008)

crossbreed said:


> dana you said you wanted a screen name for the gon. so as I sat in the woods I came up with one!     (PAPA BEAR)


Yeah I like that, it fits him!
Vin


----------

